# Trigger question



## JimL (Aug 13, 2007)

I just bought a 24/7 Pro .45. In the store the action seemed nice, but firing it is another thing. On first firing it I found myself shooting about 8 inches down and some to the left.

By the time it fires the trigger is almost touching the rear of the trigger hole and its rearward angle is forcing my rather wide finger down on the bottom of the trigger guard. At last it jumps loose with a jerk, accounting for the misses.

I figured this out by firing on a rest.

I don't really want to grease my finger so the release is smooth!!

Can this action be adjusted or angled farther forward? (Odd question from a guy with a short trigger finger and a double stack gun.)

Or did I just buy the wrong gun?

Thanks a million

JimL


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

*Learn to control the trigger and sights*

It is normal for novice shooters to shoot low and left as they have not learned to control the trigger or sights yet. Practice and you will get better promise.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

EPWrangler said:


> It is normal for novice shooters to shoot low and left as they have not learned to control the trigger or sights yet. Practice and you will get better promise.


+1

Do lots of dry-firing and you'll get used to the trigger. Keep your sights on a spot and don't move them while you squeeze the trigger. Hope that helps.

-Jeff-


----------

